# Camby and Kenyon



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the Post

Another article about the wonderful kindness of Marcus and how he gives back to the community.



> Camby met Wednesday with students involved in the third year of Marcus' Mentors, which operates under the auspices of the nonprofit Denver Kids Inc. The program consists of weekly tutoring sessions in math and reading conducted by nine juniors and seniors from three Denver high schools with 18 Mitchell fourth-graders and fifth-graders from September to May.
> 
> "It's all about giving back, and I'm trying to teach these juniors and seniors the importance of giving back and helping out others," said Camby, who will make surprise visits during the season.
> 
> The juniors and seniors receive $2,500 scholarships for each year in the program. Camby said four tutors from the program are college freshmen now.


Also in the article



> He missed 23 games because of injuries last season, but he says he is entering training camp Tuesday in Durango completely healthy.


and 



> "Last year was last year," Camby said. "There were a lot of things that caused us not to be as good in the playoffs as we had hoped. Guys were frustrated last year, not just myself. "After being back for a month working out with the guys, I think guys are more serious and more focused about putting last year behind us and make this a prosperous year."
> 
> Camby said he didn't know if Martin and coach George Karl have "talked it out," but he believes that Martin is ready to have a breakout year. "He's been here the majority of the summer working out and getting his knee healthy," Camby said. "He said he feels great and is ready to return to his all-star form."


Good news for the front office. If Marcus likes what he has seen from Kenyon during the summer workouts then it should translate into improved on court performance and therefore trade value.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Camby is a classy guy. I'd like to see him finish out his career as a Nugget.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol camby is one of the nicest players in basketball HISTORY, but he got beat up hard last year when the dress code thing happened :laugh:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

When Camby was with Toronto he had "Camby's Kids". He provided game tickets to under privliged kids in the Greater Toronto area, giving them an oppourtunity they normaly would not get. 

Marcus is a solid citizen!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> When Camby was with Toronto he had "Camby's Kids". He provided game tickets to under privliged kids in the Greater Toronto area, giving them an oppourtunity they normaly would not get.
> 
> Marcus is a solid citizen!



Yeah, I remember that, it's good to see he's still a nice dude and that all the fame and money hasn't gotten to him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Found some more comments from Camby in the RMN



> Count center Marcus Camby among those who still think the Nuggets need help at shooting guard.
> 
> *"The stuff I've been hearing about (is) we needed a knockdown shooter, and that's something that I don't see we have addressed this offseason," Camby said. *
> 
> ...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Kenyon will average 17ppg this season, probably around 8 rpg if he stays healthy. 

I honestly think he'll shut a lot of people up and prove his worth. He wasn't in playing shape at all last year, either.

He'll bea surprise for most people.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I think Kenyon will average 17ppg this season, probably around 8 rpg if he stays healthy.
> 
> I honestly think he'll shut a lot of people up and prove his worth. He wasn't in playing shape at all last year, either.
> 
> He'll bea surprise for most people.


That is only half the question with Kenyon though. The other is how long is he going to be on the roster? Remember, the new front office made a big financial commitment ot Nene.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That's true. However, in this league, you NEED 3 big men worthy of starting to be able to withstand the banging this league has emerged towards.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the nuggs plan is to show off Kenyon's skills, show he's healthy, and trade him and Hodge for a SG in January.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> That's true. However, in this league, you NEED 3 big men worthy of starting to be able to withstand the banging this league has emerged towards.


Playings devils advocate here. Isn't that why the Nuggets acquired Joe Smith and resigned Evans?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

17PPG is a little rediculous. but hell, id take 14/10 no problem...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> 17PPG is a little rediculous. but hell, id take 14/10 no problem...


I think 10 RPG on the Nuggets far more unlikely than 17 PPG.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

How many years left does Joe Smith have? We signed him to a one year deal which means he won't be here long term. Next year we get his salary back to help on the FA market.

Evans is not a starting PF. He's a heck of a backup, though, and capable of winning 6th man award. Somebody will probably go. I wouldn't doubt it if it's Evans. A lot of people wanted him this offseason. It's possible he'd bring more in a trade than Martin...right now.

If Martin and Karl can play well together, Evans could go. Otherwise, Martin will probalby go.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> How many years left does Joe Smith have? We signed him to a one year deal which means he won't be here long term. Next year we get his salary back to help on the FA market.


Smith is in the final year of a contract he signed with the Timberwolves several years ago. The Nuggets will have him for this season before he becomes an unrestricted free agent. 

The Nuggets will be over the cap next season, so his contract coming off the books by itself won't be a factor in improving Denver's cap room since the Nugs as they are now will be on the books for well over $60M in payroll even without Smith. It will provide cap relief however.



> Evans is not a starting PF. He's a heck of a backup, though, and capable of winning 6th man award. Somebody will probably go. I wouldn't doubt it if it's Evans. A lot of people wanted him this offseason. It's possible he'd bring more in a trade than Martin...right now.


Given Denver's recent commitment to him, I doubt Evans is moved now. Martin and Smith are the more-likely candidates, IMO. Then again, Denver moved Earl Watson last year after signing him to a similar contract.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we signed evans basically as a future bargaining chip...


----------

